# Soil Test Results - Did I do this right



## bwright (Sep 6, 2018)

I decided to do a soil test a little late in the season. I had put down two applications of fertilizer (one 10-10-10, and one of Milorganite). The most recent application was about 30 days before I pulled cores. I pulled the cores, and let them totally dry out. Smashed them through a kitchen sieve to get the rocks out, bagged them up and got the results below.

Knowing what I did for the soil test, does it seem like the results below would be accurate?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It will be hard to take the risk and do too much with these results since it is hard to know how the 10-10-10 affected them. The only two things that you could use is that your pH is towards the high side and you still need potassium. SOP (0-0-50) is my choice at 2lb/ksqft.


----------



## bwright (Sep 6, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. I appriciate it.

How do I lower the Ph? I was pretty shocked it was high, most Alabama lawns need to lower it...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You are in an area that elemental sulfur could work (hot enough for the microbial breakdown) at 5lb/ksqft once a year. But your calcium levels are high, so I'm assuming it wont make a significant improvement. You can have a great lawn with this pH. Use Ammonium Sulfate (21-0-0) for nitrogen to help lower it slightly. If you need color a chelated iron or FAS will be better options.


----------

